# pylotro

## Gladdle

Ich benutze den PyLOTRO Client für mein Gentoo. Seit kurzem startet er nicht mehr, es kommt noch der Fehler 

```
Checking account details...
```

 und dann bleibt er stehen. Wenn ich es unter der Konsole starte kommt folgendes: 

```
Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)" 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/MainWindow.py", line 295, in txtPasswordEnter

    self.btnLoginClicked()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/MainWindow.py", line 289, in btnLoginClicked

    self.AuthAccount();

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/MainWindow.py", line 306, in AuthAccount

    self.uiMain.txtPassword.text(), self.baseConfig.gameName, self.valHomeDir, self.osType)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/PyLotROUtils.py", line 532, in __init__

    if webresp.status == 500:

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'status'
```

eselect python list

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2
```

Hat jemand eine Idee das Problem zu fixen? portage ist aktuell, revdep-rebuild lief auch schon durch.

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal ob du hier ein paar hilfreiche Ansätze findest --> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413541

Alternativ könntest du auf die aktuell stable dev-libs/icu-4.8* Version zurück gehen, und hoffen das es nach einem revdep-rebuild soweit wieder passt.

----------

## Gladdle

nach einem downgrade der icu Verson und einem emerge --oneshot qt-core fehlt nur die Zeile wegen icui18n, der Rest ist noch da:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/MainWindow.py", line 295, in txtPasswordEnter

    self.btnLoginClicked()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/MainWindow.py", line 289, in btnLoginClicked

    self.AuthAccount();

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/MainWindow.py", line 306, in AuthAccount

    self.uiMain.txtPassword.text(), self.baseConfig.gameName, self.valHomeDir, self.osType)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyLotROLauncher/PyLotROUtils.py", line 532, in __init__

    if webresp.status == 500:

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'status'
```

Denn das passiert jedesmal wenn ich auf "Login" klicke und der Timeout kommt. Danach blint der Cursor im Passwortfeld wieder auf.

----------

## Josef.95

Puh keine Ahnung, ich kenne pylotro nicht..

Aber,

hier würde es etwas so ausschauen: 

```
emerge -pv games-rpg/pylotro

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2  USE="-doc -examples" 718 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.0.0  USE="-doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/sip-4.13.2-r1  USE="-debug -doc" 716 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1  USE="X dbus declarative kde multimedia opengl phonon sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -xmlpatterns" 9,514 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2  USE="-doc" 1,257 kB

[ebuild  N     ] games-rpg/pylotro-0.1.14::sunrise  673 kB

Total: 6 packages (6 new), Size of downloads: 12,877 kB
```

Und bei sip und PyQt4 sollte immer die richtige Reihenfolge beim bauen beachtet werden - also erst sip und dann PyQt4

und wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es nach dem bauen von PyQt4 eine postinstall-message mit dem Hinweis alle von PyQt4 abhängigen Pakete bitte neu zu mergen, also etwa die ein 

```
equery d PyQt4
```

 auflistet.

Hattest du diese postinstall-Message eventuell übersehen, und die Abhängigen Pakete noch nicht neu übersetzt?

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe pylotro manuell installiert. In meinem portage ist er nicht drin, gibt es ein gutes Tutorial für Portage overlays?

Zum Fehler, ich habe versucht die Packete zu installieren, bei 4sute kommt ein Fehler der mir sehr bekannt vorkommt:

```
 * Package:    dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking 4Suite-XML-1.0.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2 ...

 * Applying 4suite-1.0.2-amd64_python2.5.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 4suite-1.0.2-config.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 4suite-1.0.2-version_parsing.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 4suite-1.0.2-pyxml.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2 ...

 * Configuration of dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2 with CPython 2.7...

/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/Version.py:62: Warning: invalid version number: "make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/gpsd-2.95-r1/work/gpsd-2.95'", treating it as '0'

  warnings.warn("invalid version number: %r, treating it as '0'" % vstring, Warning)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 88, in <module>

    requires_python=['>=2.2.1'],

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/__init__.py", line 48, in setup

    return _setup(**attrs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/distutils/core.py", line 152, in setup

    dist.run_commands()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/PackageManager.py", line 546, in run_commands

    for dist in self.get_distributions():

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/PackageManager.py", line 420, in get_distributions

    distributions = self._sort_distributions(distributions)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/PackageManager.py", line 477, in _sort_distributions

    installed_provides.update(get_provides(package))

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/PackageManager.py", line 467, in get_provides

    package_version = Version.CommonVersion(package.get_version())

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/distutils/version.py", line 40, in __init__

    self.parse(vstring)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2/Ft/Lib/DistExt/Version.py", line 67, in parse

    start = match.end()

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'end'

 * ERROR: dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2 failed (configure phase):

 *   setup.py config failed with Python 2.7

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4895:  Called python_execute_function 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3241:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 4893:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "$(PYTHON)" setup.py config --prefix=/usr --docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF} --datadir=/usr/share/${PN} --libdir="$(python_get_sitedir)" || die "setup.py config failed with Python ${PYTHON_ABI}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2/work/4Suite-XML-1.0.2'
```

EDIT: Anscheinend hat noch jemand das Problem, aber schon seit einem Jahr: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6725581.html

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ich habe pylotro manuell installiert. In meinem portage ist er nicht drin, gibt es ein gutes Tutorial für Portage overlays? 

  Huh, i.d.R ist es keine gute Idee manuell am Paketmanager (portage) vorbei zu installieren - nutze am besten immer ein Ebuild.

Für die nutzung von Overlays siehe zb auch in der Gentoo-Dokumentation --> Gentoo Overlays: Users' Guide

Wahrscheinlich ist es das beste das manuell ins System geschossene pylotro wieder restlos zu entfernen - du wirst es vermutlich eh neu bauen müssen. Nutze dafür am besten ein Ebuild, so wie es unter Gentoo üblich ist (das macht vieles einfacher)  :Smile: 

Zu dem fehlschlagenden dev-python/4suite  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Source prepared.
> 
> ...

 

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Hast du eventuell sci-geosciences/gpsd installiert? Wenn ja, versuche doch mal ein rebuild

/edit:

Hab es hier grad mal getestet, ein rebuild von gpsd hilft leider nicht. (es schlägt hier mit dem selben Error fehl sofern gpsd-2.95-r1 installiert ist)

Ein Workaround könnte sein gpsd kurzfristig zu deinstallieren, dann dev-python/4suite mergen, und dann gpsd wieder zu mergen. (Eine saubere Lösung ist das natürlich nicht...)

Oder teste es (sofern möglich) auch mal mit einer aktuelleren gpsd Version -  wenn das auch fehlschlägt erstelle für dev-python/4suite ggf einen Bugreport

----------

## Josef.95

Bezüglich dev-python/4suite ist es wohl auch ein altbekanntes Problem - siehe zb

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368089

und

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246683

----------

## nightmarez

Huhu,

ich benutze pylotro.exe direkt mit wine, so wie es der Hersteller dokumentiert hat:

"PyLotRO can now be installed directly inside your Wine/Crossover setup, this method is ideal for people using OS X as the installation of Qt4 & PyQt4 can be awkward. Download pylotro-setup.exe and install it directly inside the Wine/Crossover bottle containing LotRO"

----------

## Josef.95

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

> Huhu,
> 
> ich benutze pylotro.exe direkt mit wine, so wie es der Hersteller dokumentiert hat:
> 
> "PyLotRO can now be installed directly inside your Wine/Crossover setup, this method is ideal for people using OS X as the installation of Qt4 & PyQt4 can be awkward. Download pylotro-setup.exe and install it directly inside the Wine/Crossover bottle containing LotRO"

 

Naja, solche Stolpersteine haben wir unter Gentoo ja normal nicht. Qt4 & PyQt4 funktioniert unter Gentoo i.d.R ja einwandfrei, von daher sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund zu so einer "Notlösung" wie pylotro-setup.exe unter wine greifen zu müssen  :Wink: 

@Gladdle

woran scheitert es denn nun noch?

----------

## Gladdle

Daran das mein tolles Acer Aspire 9920G den Geist (oder genauer gesagt die Grafikkarte) aufgegeben hat. Ich durfte die Grafikkarte ausbauen und den Chip neu "verballen". Scheiss Acer -.-

Derzeitig scheitert es daran das "dev-python/4suite" nicht mehr im Portage ist? Gibt es einen Nachfolger?  Oder ist es in einem Overlay noch existent?

```
emerge --pretend pylotro

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/4suite-1.0.2-r2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] games-rpg/pylotro-0.1.15
```

Per eBuild habe ich das ganze gelöst, aber  woher bekomme ich die Datei PyLotRO-0.1.15.zip her? Die ehemalige WebSite funktioniert NICHT MEHR  :Sad: 

----------

## shortyno1

http://lotr.linuxweb.net/PyLotRO-0.1.15.zip  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

